# GAA State Outdoor Sept 21 & 22



## Archery Mom (Aug 12, 2013)

The last outdoor shoot of the year for the GAA
We look forward to seeing everyone there.
DATE: SAT. & SUN. September 21 & 22, 2013 
PRACTICE OPENS @ 9:00AM, SCORING STARTS @ 10:00 AM, BOTH DAYS. 

CHAMPIONSHIP FORMAT: FITA OUTDOOR ROUND 
ALL DIVISIONS WILL SHOOT 36 ARROWS AT FOUR DISTANCES, 144 ARROWS TOTAL. ALL DISTANCES ARE IN METERS.


----------



## Archery Mom (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slab_slayer (Aug 25, 2013)

What size target will Bowman be shooting.


----------



## In the zone (Aug 25, 2013)

slab_slayer said:


> What size target will Bowman be shooting.



They will shoot at the 122cm for the two long distances (30 & 25 meters) and the 80 cm for the two short distances (25 & 20 meters).


----------



## slab_slayer (Aug 25, 2013)

In the zone said:


> They will shoot at the 122cm for the two long distances (30 & 25 meters) and the 80 cm for the two short distances (25 & 20 meters).



Ok thanks.  My daughter ( 11 yrs old ) wants to attend this event.


----------



## Archery Mom (Sep 13, 2013)

looking forward to a great weekend...see you there.


----------



## KillZone (Sep 13, 2013)

Do ya need to be a member? How many arrows you need to bring?


----------



## badcompany (Sep 15, 2013)

You do not need to be a member. Everyone is welcome. You will shoot 6 arrows at a time. Bring extra encase you hit one.


----------



## In the zone (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you for everyone's support of the GAA this weekend. WE had a great weekend (even though we had rain Saturday). Here are the results from the weekend. See you in December at the 25 Meter Indoor shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 24, 2013)

says I have to buy "office"..............no can do


----------



## In the zone (Sep 25, 2013)

Right click the attachment, then open in Adobe.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 25, 2013)

I tried that..it says "open" or "open with a new tab" or "open in a new window??"  they all send me back to office.  it says I can try it with no charge.  i'll try that.  i'm very gun shy about downloading anything on this main business computer.  my little laptop is toast, trying to download a newer version of flash player.  I might try it later after I get the other computer wiped and rebooted


----------

